# Carolyn



##  (Jun 20, 2005)

I am so sorryto hear of the Passing withBuck , I was devistated last night to come homeand see the thread , 

As I said in my post on thethread I knew Yesterday was a bad day fromthe Start but never Imagined somethingso devistating was happening , I truely feel Wehave lost a part of our hearts thatcan never be healed up . Pleasepass on my condolences to HIsFamily and a BigBig(((((((((((((((Hug ))))))))))))))) for you . I wish I wasthere with you to help you thruthis difficult time . Gypsy .


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 20, 2005)

Echoing Gypsy's message all the way around...:angel:


----------



## JimD (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm so glad that you started this thread. Ican't imagine how upset Carolyn must be. I really wanted to PM or emailher as soon as I found out, but I didn't want her to have the addedburden of having to respond.

Carolyn, our thoughts and prayers are with you. ((((((((((hugs)))))))))))

~Jim


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 20, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'mso glad that you started this thread. I can't imagine how upset Carolynmust be. I really wanted to PM or email her as soon as I found out, butI didn't want her to have the added burden of having to respond.




Same here. I knew she was getting a lot ofPMs so I figured it would be better if she didnt have to respond tomine as well. But I do wish her and Buck's family comfort and peacethrough these hard times. 

~Amy


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2005)

*HUG*

I was thinking of the forum when I took these pics a few weeksago. I think they were meant for Buck and everyone grievingfor him. I hope you find some comfort.


----------



## onnie (Jun 20, 2005)

I to have thought of nothing else over the pastday'my thought 's and prayers are sent and hope you find somecomfort within these messages .I would like to make adonation of some sort if an address isavailable R.I.P BuckJones:angel::4hearts:


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2005)

This was ourFathers day Morning sunrise , it looksblurry because I had the zoom set to highand didnt relize it , But I thinkYou can see what I was meaning .


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 20, 2005)

Dear Carolyn,

Please know we are all thinking of you at this time and praying that God will bring you some comfort and peace.

Love,

Laura and Ally


----------



## onnie (Jun 20, 2005)

It looks a bit like a rabbit leaping across the sky line to me 'how magical or am i just seeing things:angel:


----------



## pamnock (Jun 20, 2005)

The photos on this thread are stunning -- what a wonderful thought.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 20, 2005)

Thank you for asking.

I am not well. The severing of Buck's death has disabled me in many many ways.

His family is doing as you would expect them to be doing. As Helen, hisbeloved bride says, "It's such a huge loss." I'll talk to them againtoday. They know how loved he was and will tell them of your saddness. 

A long time ago, I asked Buck that if he does die, to please send mesigns. He is doing that and they're so loud and clear that I can't denythat it's anyone but Buck. 

Some have questioned if the Boathouse Party will still go on. Yes. Itwill. I can't imagine how I'll manage without him and Helen there, butI can't worry about that today. Buck taught me a lot about clippingnails, etc., and although it won't be him there to do it, I can try toshow you how he did it.

I just can't believe he's gone. 

-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 20, 2005)

He will help you in his own special wayCarolyn....he will help give you the strength...I can only imagine whatyou are feeling...what a horrible loss to the world his passing is.Hang in there and we are all here to do whatever we can to help and totry and comfort you during this time.


----------



## Ally (Jun 20, 2005)

Carolyn,

I cried reading your post. We all love and miss Buck/Carl,but now he is in a better place. He was such a goodman. I just know he went to Heaven.

You remain in my prayers, Carolyn. I am so very sorry.





Ally


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Remember what I told you sweetie. 

When the silence becomes unbearable, that is when you must listen the hardest. 

Not with your ears, with your heart.

I love you.

Raspberry


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 20, 2005)

Echoing on Gypsy's message again.


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 20, 2005)

For some reason the thought occured to me lastnight that maybe someone could resize a picture of Buck and we couldall use it as our avatar, in honor of him.

It's just a thought. :?

we miss you Buck. :angel:


----------



## pamnock (Jun 20, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> For some reason the thought occured to me last night thatmaybe someone could resize a picture of Buck and we could all use it asour avatar, in honor of him.
> 
> It's just a thought. :?
> 
> we miss you Buck. :angel:




What a wonderful idea. ink iris:


----------



## pamnock (Jun 20, 2005)

Or, perhaps we could light a candlein honor of ourdear friend . . .


----------



## Zee (Jun 20, 2005)

*I agree. What a wonderful idea.*

Changed my aviatar in honor of Buck.

Carolyn - I'm thinking of you at sad time. Sending extra Bunny Hug and Kisses. xxxx
*
pamnock wrote:*


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Forsome reason the thought occured to me last night that maybe someonecould resize a picture of Buck and we could all use it as our avatar,in honor of him.
> ...


----------



## JimD (Jun 20, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Somehave questioned if the Boathouse Party will still go on. Yes. It will.I can't imagine how I'll manage without him and Helen there, but Ican't worry about that today. Buck taught me a lot about clippingnails, etc., and although it won't be him there to do it, I can try toshow you how he did it.
> 
> I just can't believe he's gone.
> 
> -Carolyn


I'll do what ever I can to help out and be there for you. You just letme know. The party should be the forum's tribute to Buck and we shouldall share in everything.


----------



## ayglnu13 (Jun 20, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'll do what ever I can to help out and be there for you. You just letme know. The party should be the forum's tribute to Buck and we shouldall share in everything.


Same here. Carolyn dont be afraid to ask us if you need _*ANYTHING*_! 

~Amy


----------



## lucylocket (Jun 20, 2005)

hi c 

i dont no what to say im not very good when it comes to this sort of thing 

just to let you no we are all thinking of you and bucks family 

he will be sadly missed by all 

adrian asked me what was wrong and i said that buck jones a man on the bunny board passed away 

he said did u meet him i said no but 

i said to adrian he reminded me of a real down town american man a grandad all kids would of loved 

god bless you buck carl 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 20, 2005)

Carolyn: I can't even begin to express mysympathy. I can't even imagine what you are goingthrough. If you need anything, let me know.

Jen

*His Journey's Just Begun
Unknown* 
*Don't think ofhim as gone away,*

*His journey's just begun.*

*Life holds so many facets,*

*this earth is only one.*

*Just think ofhim as resting *

*from the sorrows and the tears,*

*in a place of warmth and comfort,*

*Where there are no days and years.*

*Think ofhowhe must be wishing*

*that we could know today,*

*how nothing but our sadness*

*can really pass away.*

*And think ofhim as living,*

*in the hearts of those he touched*

*for nothing loved is ever lost*

*and he was loved so much.*


----------



## bunsforlife (Jun 20, 2005)

Just remember Carolyn... Pain is easier to bearwith more then one set of shoulders. There are many of ushere who are here for you, as well as each other. Although Ihave never met any of you, I have always felt very close, and now withthis grief, even closer.

I love you Caro, stay strong. If you need anything let meknow.. heck if you need someone to come up to Tucker Town and give youa big hug, just say the word and I will be there. 

Sending prayers your way, I know Buck is with our departed buns takingcare of them, clipping their claws and honestly, there isnt a betterman for the job. Our Loss is the Bridge's gain. 

::big hugs:: 

Melissa


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 20, 2005)

Remember Our Love

[size=+1]I was chosen today
I'm learning to fly
the world took me away,
but please don't you cry

And I chose you today 
to try and be strong
so please don't you cry
and don't say that I'm gone

When you're feeling alone
just remember our love,
I'm up near the stars
looking down from above.

Remember our love 
In a moment you'll see
that I'm still here beside you 
when you're thinking of me.

Julie Epp [/size]


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 20, 2005)

I found this today. This poem was read at my Dad's funeral. It's really beautiful.

http://www.lindaslyrics.com/The_Dash_Movie.htm

Carolyn: Thoughts and prayers continue from here today for you andBuck's entire family. The buns send their love and kisses.

Jen, Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson, Lily and Abby


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 20, 2005)

My dear Carolyn, I am so pleased Gypsy startedthis thread. While we all feel a huge loss over Buck, we know that youwere especially close to him, and your pain must be unbearable. Asalready mentioned here, anytime you need to talk, or shout or cry orwhatever, we are all here for you. Take as much time as you need, wewill wait. When you talk to Helen, just let her know how much Carl wasloved and Respected. Take care, and hug your babies - let them help you.

Love Jan, Pernod and Perry xx


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 20, 2005)

Buck would've liked the tribute of your avatars being his picture. 

His service is on Friday at 11:00. 

I'll tell his family and friends what you have done and some of the beautiful things that have been said.

Everyone tells me that it will get easier, but it suuuurrree doesn't feel like it will.

-Carolyn


----------



## stanleysmommy (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay Carolyn these are kind of weird but I wanted to cheer you up:

Bunnies

I love everything my bunnies do,
they make me happy when I'm feeling blue.
I love how their ears flop,
when they hop,if they're a lop.
I even love how they chew,
especially when they're not supposed to.
I love everything my bunnies do.

Untitled

Bunnies are the best
Mine doesn't like to rest.
He loves to run in the hall,
he would do it all day long.
And I love him dear,
he is always near,
when I need an ear,
To Listen.

By me, inspired by Stanley T. Rabbit. 

(They kind of make no sense, but oh well)


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 22, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> (They kind of make no sense, but oh well)




It makes a lot of sense to me. That's exactly the joy and love that Buck had for all bunnies. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Saffy (Jun 22, 2005)

What very special people you are. 

xx


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you,Saffy.

Wereally have a great group.

-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Jun 22, 2005)

Carolyn I am sorry your going through such ahard time. Its so sad. This may not help now. Idont remember when i heard this but its better to have loved and lostthen never loved before. So treasure your memories of yourgood friend.

Cristy


----------



## NightPoet00 (Jun 22, 2005)

Tennyson



HUGS for you Carolyn.


----------



## BunnyMom (Jun 22, 2005)

Carolyn, I am so sorry for what you're goingthrough! I wish I had the words to make things better becauseI'd say them to you right now! Please know we're all thinkingof you.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 22, 2005)

Memories are hard to accept right now.

Tomorrow, I'll go with Helen, and his two children to bury Buck's ashes in a military cemetary at 3:00 p.m.

:sad::sad::sad::sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Jun 22, 2005)

It'll be so hard to say goodbye. You and Carl's family will be in my thoughts. Have a safe trip.

Much Love,

Pam


----------



## cirrustwi (Jun 22, 2005)

Carolyn: Have a safe trip tomorrow.You and Buck's entire family continue to be in my thoughts andprayers. Please give Buck's family our love.

Shawn wanted me to pass along his condolences as well.

:hug:

Jen


----------



## FreddysMom (Jun 22, 2005)

Carolyn,

please take caution while driving tmrw....there is no way to avoid thegrief that comes over you, but dont drive unless youre ready and haveto...noone is ready to hear that something bad happened to you too! Wewill be praying for the safety of everyone tmrw and our deepestcondolences go to Bucks family and yourself!

Tiffany, freddy and vicky


----------



## JimD (Jun 22, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Memories are hard to accept right now.
> 
> Tomorrow, I'll go with Helen, and his two children to bury Buck's ashes in a military cemetary at 3:00 p.m.
> 
> ...


Rest assured that we will all be there beside you in spirit.

~Jim


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

I won't be driving. I can't think that much, unfortunately. I'm taking the train.

I will pass on your messages, and thanks JimD for saying that you'llall be there in spirit. I should've known that, but it helpsto see it.

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 22, 2005)

Buck will be with you through and through alongwith all of us including his lovely wife and children. Also all of thebuns that are left behind by their daddy and he is watching over all ofthe buns that have passed on to the bridge untill all of us meet withhim to pick up our loved one.

Carolyn have a safe trip and please tell his family that I am praying for his safe journy home.

Angel


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 22, 2005)

I will tell the family and show them what you've all done in his honor.

Thank you, Angel, and everyone for the support and love that has come pouring out of you. 

The family and I can certainly feel your pain and your love. Prayers will help us in the next few days. 

-Carolyn


----------

